# Stolen!!!!



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Custom made 4 truck Shay way stolen while being shipped from norther California to southern California. Box was cut open engine taken out boxed taped back up!!! They left packages of ozark minitures as well a's the smoke stack in the box. 
Engine cab roof is painted red with #11 on it and tender says "silverwood" 
If anybody sees this engine please email 
[email protected] 
There is a reward 
Matt


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

This really sucks. And it was either a Postal Worker or someone in UPS or the like. Some people have a lot of nerve..........


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

Criminal engery doesn´t even stop at garden railroading ! What a shame it is ! 

cheers Joe


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep an eye on e-bay, and the like.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you at least have insurance on it?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard of other thefts but not this way. Random or was there something on the box to indicate what was in it?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I will keep an eye out as well (doing a internet search as we speak)


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you guys 
yes it was insured 
it was in a aristocraft shipping box that i covered in brown paper 
I have shipped like that dozens of times!!!!!!!! 
matt


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*That sucks...







* 
Will be watching to.....


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Noel can you post pictures or the video you took of the Shay when I had it at joel's open house fir the Sacramento club acouple months ago? I don't have any pictures if it 
Matt


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I subscribe to Live Steam magazine and from time to time one reads in this journal of reports of really large live steam equipment being stolen. Not only is this equipment heavy (possibly hundreds of pounds or more) but this segment of the hobby is so small that anyone would immediately notice a new locomotive and wonder where it came from. But still there are thefts.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't know about you guy's but here on the J&B this is what we do with thieves!!!! What you tink???? Back to old school, justice quick, and swift in J&B Country!!! Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

What do I think? Having relatives that were lynched I find that in very poor taste.... 

Anyhow, who was the shipper? A friend with a hobby shop had a problem with UPS stuff being cut open and re-sealed with contents stolen, but not other shipping (USPS, FedEx). I would also consider a police report due to the costs of the item perhaps Vs. just the investigation of the shipper. 

I have also had (both work and at home) boxes that were broken open and re-packed, but I highly doubt this was the case here, but something much more malicious. A four truck Shay would be a touch hard to misplace when re-packing.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

It was ups I have used them dozens of times with no problems


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cabforward on 08 Sep 2011 11:35 AM 
Noel can you post pictures or the video you took of the Shay when I had it at joel's open house fir the Sacramento club acouple months ago? I don't have any pictures if it 
Matt 

Matt. is that the one with sound and a two truck tender? Noel


Only found this one so far. but it's a single truck tender. still looking..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvco...page#t=87s 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Zr...age#t=356s

Darn there now working with out a sign in.????


I went thu about 40 some video out of the 89 videos and I do remember a 4 truck shay that had a 2 truck to make it in to a 4 truck shay, but can't seem to find it.. sorry.. 

Here is the link if you want to watch all of them. hehehehe. Maybe you can find it? 

Here is a link to one but think it's belongs to Joel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvcoYgq34v4


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cabforward on 08 Sep 2011 05:08 PM 
Yes Matt...........Joel found the video we made of your/that Eng. running.. Take a look in this video... I don't have the raw clip now... but, it shows on 9:31 min. to 10:17 min. of the video. ..

http://www.youtube.com/user/noelw71#p/a/u/0/vFSryUCad1Y

Hope this show what you lost.. Noel


----------

